# Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle



## Shakespeare (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

brauche eine Empfehlung für eine hochwertige Ruten- Rollen-Kombi. Ich angle an einer Talsperre (Trinkwassersperre) mit relativ dichtem Uferbewuchs und muss deshalb auf eine kurze Rute setzen (1,80m bis 2,10m). Ich angle hauptsächlich auf Forellen. In diesem Gewässer sind hauptsächlich Seeforellen und Bachforellen eingesetzt, und ich benutze hauptsächlich Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler, manchmal auch Twister, wenn ich auf Zander gehe, oder auch Rappala Wobbler. Meine Wurftechnik ist sicherlich noch verbesserungsfähig, aber ich möchte aus einer leichten, kurzen Rute mit ca. 5 bis 20g WG das Maximum an Weite herausholen. Ich sehe oft springende Forellen etwas weiter draußen und ärgere mich immer, dass ich mit meiner jetzigen Kombi (eine ältere Hardy Spin Fibalite mit Abu Cardinal C3, geflochtene Schnur) einfach nicht weit genug komme.
Man liest ja viel gutes von Shimano und Daiwa Ruten und Rollen. Allerdings sind bestimmte Kombis (z.B. Shimano Lesath mit Stella oder Daiwa Morethan) sauteuer und ich weiß nicht, ob sich Preis und ein Maximum an Performance die Waage halten. Sollte sich aber die Investition lohnen und auszahlen, investiere ich gerne in excellentes Gerät.


----------



## Blacktiger (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Die catana von shimano damit hab ich letzte woche zwei hechte gefangen einmal mit gummifisch und einmal mit spinner


----------



## Blueplay76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hi,

da gibt es sicherlich viele Alternativen am Markt, als 2,1m Rute fällt mir die Gamakatsu Cheetah (mit Korkgriff) ein. Sehr leichte Rute mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion, welche sich gut auflädt um auf Weite zu kommen. Hat keine sehr schnelle Aktion, aber durchaus brauchbar. Das reale WG würde ich zwischen 15-40 Gramm einschätzen. Als Rolle kommen wahrscheinlich je nach Hersteller 2000 -2500er Typen in Frage.


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Sieh dir mal die Shotgun Ruten von Quantum an....das sind genau die die du suchst.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Willst du Wurfweite und eine Rute die fertig zu kaufen ist? Dann hol dir eine Shimano Fireblood in 2,1m das ist eine Weitwurfgranate. Dazu eine Rolle der Shimano Größe 2,5 und fertig ist die Kombo.

Willst Du eine Rute die auf dich zugeschnitten wurde, dan lass Dir eine aufbauen.

Als Rolle würde ich in den beiden Fällen eine Shimano Rarenium benutzen


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

@ Denni_Lo

hast du in deinen Leben schon mal mit etwas anderem außer Shimano geangelt ??
Oder arbeitest du bei denen ??


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ Denni_Lo
> 
> hast du in deinen Leben schon mal mit etwas anderem außer Shimano geangelt ??
> Oder arbeitest du bei denen ??


Wie kommst Du auf den Trichter das ich nur Shimano fische? Bitte keine haltlosen Unterstellungen ohne jegliche Begründung in den Raum werfen.

Die Fireblood ist eine Weitwurfgranate, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung weil ich die mal probegefischt hatte, aber auch nur weil ein Kumpel die hat und mir die für einen Tag überlassen hat.

Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Shimano, sondern bei einem renomiertem Japanischen Hersteller für Glas, Chemie und Pharmazie


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Ach so..ich dachte weil du ständig immer von Shimano sprichst.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ach so..ich dachte weil du ständig immer von Shimano sprichst.



Liefer mir dafür Beweise, oder vertust Du dich gerade in der Person?


----------



## kaizr (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Huhu,

als Rute würde ich auch sagen das die Fireblood einen sehr guten Eindruck macht. Die konnte ich nur einmal kurz probefischen und mußte mich aus Kostengründen für eine günstigere Entscheiden die auch immerhin noch 160€ gekostet hat.

Als Rolle möchte ich dir die Daiwa Tournament Airity 2508 ans Herz legen. Die liegt so bei rund 300 € und ist bisher das Beste an Rollen mit dem ich fischen konnte.

Geh zu Deinem Tackledealer und lass dir mal n paar zeigen. Dann wirste schnell sehen was dir gefällt.

Wenns ein wenig günstiger sein darf kannst Du Dir auch die Daiwa Caldia in weiß kaufen und vll ne Berkley Skeletor 2 dazu.

Die Caldia ist bei meinem Dealer im Moment im Angebot.

Mfg Fabian


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Liefer mir dafür Beweise, oder vertust Du dich gerade in der Person?


Alle Affen _(bezogen auf das Logo, nicht falsch verstehen)_ empfehlen immer nur Shimano Artikel. Ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen. :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Alle Affen _(bezogen auf das Logo, nicht falsch verstehen)_ empfehlen immer nur Shimano Artikel. Ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen. :q



Nö tun wir eben nicht


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nö tun wir eben nicht


 
Ist Klar......
Deswegen nennt man euch auch überall Shimano Affen.:q

Ist doch völlig O.K wenn Ihr von Shimano überzeugt seit..
Ist doch auch eine Topp Marke.

Was ich nur merkwürdig finde, ist das ihr das immer  heftig abstreitet ??? Warum denn ??


----------



## KHof (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Moin!

Kaizr, die Skelli mit 2,10 m schafft keine 20 Gramm.

Wenn es sich bei der Rolle um die C3 aus den 80iger Jahren handelt ist die kaum für dünne Geflechte gebaut, aber es ist eine tolle Rolle. Die Fibalite ist ein Glasfaserstecken - perfekt für die damalige Zeit. Halt die Kombo in Ehren.
Ansonsten finde ich die bisherigen Tips durchweg für gut, achte aber sehr auf die Schnur. Wenn du wenig Probleme mit Abrieb hast (oder dich nicht vor Schnurwechseln fürchtest) empfehle ich dir ein Versuch mit der Fireline crystal. Die fliegt extrem gut und bringt ein paar Meter extra. Versuchs aber erst wenn du eine neue Rolle hast.

Merlin - Einfach weils nicht stimmt.

Klaus


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Ich muss das Merlin recht geben..... 

Immer nur Shimano... 

Ist auch nicht schlimm, naja. 

Die neuen Serien von Quantum sind aber Granaten !!!!

Gruss


----------



## DRU (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Shimano baut meines Erachtens einfach die besten Spinnrollen. Und das geht offensichtlich nicht nur mir so .

Aber wir benutzen nicht alle ausschliesslich Shimpanski Rollen, sondern auch Fabrikate anderer Hersteller.


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hi, 

das Shimano mit Twinpower, Stella and Blood etc. zu den besten der Welt gehoeren ist klar. 

Ich fische sie selber alle drei seit Jahren. 

Es sind Top Rollen! 

Aber nimmt mal die neuen Serien von Quantum in die Hand. 

Ihr werdet begeistert sein! 

z.B Quatum PTI Energy oder Salsa Spin einfach nur geil !!!!

Von den Ruten brauchen wir nicht mehr sprechen, da ist Shimano eher auf dem Abstellgleis. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



DRU schrieb:


> Shimano baut meines Erachtens einfach die besten Spinnrollen. Und das geht offensichtlich nicht nur mir so .



Ist ne Ansichtssache. Sicher ist, dass Shimano in wohl jedem Preissegment mit einer absolut konkurrenzfähigen Spinnrolle aufwartet und die Zahl möglicher derber Fehlgriffe begrenzt ist. Das unterscheidet Shimano von anderen Herstellern. Gleichwohl würde ich z.B. zumindest in jedem Segment unter 130€ jeweils eine Nicht-Shimanorolle als Preis-Leistungssieger ansehen...  Aber darum geht's ja hier nicht...


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

JerkerHH
Mir ist aufgefallen: Du empfiehlst durchweg immer nur Ruten und Rollen von Quantum, du hast sogar eine auf deinem Profilbild... wirst du von denen gesponsert???

Also die einzige Quantum Rolle, die ich je besaß (die "Schicke" von deinem Profilbild übrigens|supergri) hat sich in kürzester Zeit zerlegt... naja. Heisst ja nicht, daß die alle vollkommener Schrott sind, aber ich kauf keine mehr. Für mich sind Quantum-Rollen eher die Kategorie "Aussen Hui - Innen pfui". Genauso wie heutige Abus, einmal und nie wieder. Hatte letztens eine der vielgelobten Sörön in der Hand. Der Lauf ist grauenhaft. Da spürt man ja das rattern der Zahnräder.... Brrrr! Kann man natürlich wieder Fett reinkippen, wenn man Bock drauf hat. Dann schon lieber so ne Penn Sargus, die ist zwar relativ schwergängig, aber läuft wenigstens rund. 

Aber es gibt schon vernünftige Rollen, die nicht von Shimano sind. Die sind dann von Daiwa. |supergri

Es gibt genau diese beiden Hersteller, bei denen man wenigstens ab dem Mittelpreissegment am wenigsten falsch machen kann -- die anderen Marken haben zu 90% Schund im Sortiment und dann ein paar Rollen die viell. mehr oder weniger brauchbar sind...

Und deswegen empfehlen die Affen so oft Shimano oder Daiwa, wobei die meisten von uns sicher so ihre Erfahrungen mit Rollen anderer Hersteller gemacht haben...


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Jetzt sind ja alle Affen da.... :q:q:q

Nein ich werde nicht von Zebco/Quantum gesponsert... 

Bin nur von der Marke absolut ueberzeugt, wie auch von Shimano !!!!

Gruss


----------



## Uli69 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Ich wage zu bezweifeln das demThreadersteller geholfen ist wenn ihr euch im Streit darüber, welcher Rollenhersteller den der tollste ist, von der Fragestellung entfernt.

Ich denke das eingrenzen des Budgets ist sinnvoll, ich für meinen Teil empfehle dir zb. eine Speedmaster in 2,10 und dazu die Stradic in 2500.
Aber es gibt unzählige geignete Ruten und Rollen, ich für meinen Teil würde mal schauen was der nächstgelegene Tackledealer so hat bzw. ob in deiner Region demnächst eine Messe stattfindet.
Denn deine individuelle Bedürfnisse und Vorlieben sind für uns außenstehende nicht nachvollziehbar.

G
Uli


----------



## Blueplay76 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hi, 

dass ist doch alles wieder Offtopic! Besser beim Thema bleiben, sonst artet es aus. Oder klärt es via pm oder prangert die Shimanojünger in einem eigens dafür angelegten Thema an.

Zum Thema: Neben der Gamakatsu, kommen wohl auch Illex Ruten in Frage, leider bin ich in deren Serienbezeichnung nich so firm. Auch ganz gut, aber nicht mehr soo hochwertig, sind die Pezon & Michel Ruten. Eine Budgetierung macht Sinn.


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Wir streiten doch nicht ... 

Ich empfehle Dir: 

Quantum Salsa Spin mit der Salsa Spin Rolle 

oder 

Shimano fireblood und Rolle

oder 

Sportex Rute Kev Spin mit Stella FB 

Gruss

Jerkerhh


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hatte letztens eine der vielgelobten Sörön in der Hand. Der Lauf ist grauenhaft. Da spürt man ja das rattern der Zahnräder.... Brrrr! Kann man natürlich wieder Fett reinkippen, wenn man Bock drauf hat.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich mag meine Sorön, weder rattert da was, noch mangelt es an Fett . Aber ich hab mal aus Interesse den Sorön-Tröööt wieder hochgeholt:

Klick Klack 

Ist ja hier eh OT. #h


----------



## stichling-hunter (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Merlin schrieb:


> Deswegen nennt man euch auch überall Shimano Affen.


... oder einfach nur Schimpansen-Bande 


.


----------



## Shakespeare (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

toll, dass soviele gute und verwertbare Tipps daher kommen. Dass sich einige in die Haare kriegen, kenne ich auch aus anderen Foren. Das scheint einfach dazu zu gehören, solange es nicht übertrieben wird.
Zur Klärung: ich angle noch nicht so lange, dass ich einen wirklich guten Überblick über Ruten und Rollen habe. Meine Devise in allen Hobbies ist aber immer gewesen, dass Qualität sich letztlich auszahlt. Dabei ist aber auch bei anderen Hobbies klar, dass sich das Vernünftige im mittleren Segment abspielt. Im preislichen Top-Bereich klafft dann doch manchmal eine Lücke zwischen Preis und Gebrauchswert.
Ich habe auch noch eine Hardy Spin Smuggler Rute, die ich aber nicht als "Alltagsrute" verwenden möchte und wirklich auf Reisen als kleines Gepäck mitnehme.
Ich würde meine Wurftechnik als noch stark verbesserungfähig einschätzen und werde in diesem Sommer einfach mal "Trockenübungen" auf der "grünen Wiese" machen, um mich zu verbessern. Übrigens gilt das für meine gesamte Technik. Ich lerne also noch viel dazu, auch gerade hier in diesem Forum.
Klar gibt es auch und gerade in Ufernähe genug Forellen, aber es reizt mich schon, auch mal mehr als ca. 20m zu werfen, wenn eine Forelle springt.
"Mein" Gewässer ist die Wiehltalsperre (bekannt aus der Krombacher-Werbung im Fernsehen).
Abschließend: ich habe noch eine zweiteilige Harrsion Ballisto Carp von 12 Fuß Länge, die ich nicht fische. Diese Rute wird in neue Hände gehen, so ich welche finde, da ich nicht auf Karpfen gehe. Dafür werde ich mir halt eine neue Spinn-Kombi kaufen. Ich habe die Rute in meiner "Grundausstattung" zusammen mit anderem Material gekauft, als ich anfing mit diesem schönen Hobby (1999).
Also, danke schön noch einmal für die tollen Tipps, und ich werde mich in meinem PLZ-Bereich (Oberbergischer Kreis, Köln/Bonn) mal nach guten Angeboten umschauen. Es gab ja in Köln ein gutes Geschäft, das ja leider zu gemacht hat.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Shakespeare schrieb:


> Dabei ist aber auch bei anderen Hobbies klar, dass sich das Vernünftige im mittleren Segment abspielt.



Vielleicht solltest nochmal konkretisieren, an welchen Preis für Rute und Rolle Du so dachtest, denn das bisher empfohlene mag zwar hochwertig sein, aber im "mittleren Segment" scheint sich davon vieles nicht mehr zu befinden. Und manch einer hält es auch nicht mehr für vernünftig... :m

Welcher humorvolle Zeitgenosse hat denn die Stichworte zum Thread editiert?


----------



## Shakespeare (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



			
				Kaulbarschspezi;2960012

Welcher humorvolle Zeitgenosse hat denn die Stichworte zum Thread editiert? :-)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da wundere ich mich auch; von mir stammten Shimano, Lesath, Daiwa und Morethan; ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Stichpunkte beliebig ergänzt werden können; in diesem Fall finde ich die Ergänzung wenig hilfreich.
> Zum Budget: für eine gute Kombi aus Rute und Rolle möchte ich maximal 400 bis 500 EUR zahlen, bin aber natürlich hoch erfreut, wenn ich gleiche Performance zum halben Preis finde. Da helfen wirklich nur Umschauen, Ausprobieren und natürlich die sachlichen Tipps von Kollegen.


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Ich werfe nocheinmal die Quantum Shotgun L in den Ring.
Ich fische die mit einer Quantum Salsa 1220 ST Rolle und ICH !! glaube das ist eine super Kombi für deine Verwendung. ( auch wenn es nicht von Shimano ist  )


----------



## Uli69 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Schön das du ein Budget definiert hast,  
mein Rutentipp Illex Power&Finesse S-195 und als Rolle was das Budget (vergiss die Schnur nicht) hergibt, evtl. hast du  einen favorisierten Rollenhersteller, wenn nicht nimm eine in der 250-280 Gramm Klasse, da ist das Rütchen schön ausgewogen und um die 150 - 200,-€ gibt es eigentlich keinen Murks auf dem Rollenmarkt. Großer Spulendurchmesser (3000 -4000er) bringt auch noch ein wenig Wurfweite (4000er Rarenium oder etwas teurer Infinity Q 3000)
G
Uli


----------



## Gemini (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Also, die erwähnte Fireblood hatte ich in der 3 Meter (300MH) Version auf Meerforellen getestet, tolle Rute, keine Frage, war mir damals aber zu teuer und ich fische dafür eine Aspire BX, die ich bis auf das Design sehr, sehr ähnlich fand. Und beides sind definitiv Wurfmonster, die Aspire hatte ich auch noch in 240MH für einen Tag am Wasser. Die Rutenserie(n) kann ich definitiv empfehlen.

Als Rollenempfehlung für deine Zwecke finde auch ich die Rarenium sehr gut, ich fische u.a. das amerikanische Äquivalent, die Stradic Ci4 welche optisch besser zur Fireblood passen würde. Wenn man bis zu 500.00 Euro für eine neue Kombi ausgeben will sollten auch kleine optische Details passen finde ich. 

Alternativ die Aspire CX (136g) in 210MH + Rarenium 2500 (200g), schön leichte und feine Kombi, Rollengrössen über 2500 wären mir persönlich zu heftig fürs Forellenfischen, ist aber wie so oft Geschmacksache...

ABER! In deinem Preisspektrum gibt es extrem viele gute Kombinationen und ich würde einfach mal verschiedenes in Shops zeigen lassen und definitiv, selbst testen.


----------



## Shakespeare (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hallo Gemini, na klar, guter Tipp, ich werd auf jeden Fall nix kaufen, was ich vorher mal in der Hand gehabt habe. So verlockend auch Namen und Lob sind, es muss halt gut in meiner Hand liegen, und die Balance muss auch stimmen. Gruß, Shakespeare


----------



## Bassandy (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Moin,
Rute: Shimano Fireblood!
Rolle: Shimano Fireblood, beides zusammen kommt ca. auf 600-800 Euro
Damit machst du Garantiert nix falsch
Als Kombo zu diesem Zweck hab ich ne 3 Meter Skelli und ne Red Arc,kommen zusammen auf ca. 230,-Euro, z´tuts aber auch voll und ganz!
Letzte Woche beim Nachtspinnfischen auf Zander mit nem 16cm Gufi nen Wels mit 1,56meter gefangen, kein Problem mit Rute und ROlle gehabt!
Gruß Andy


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Für 800€ bekommt man eine 4000er Stella und eine selbstgebaute Rute vom Rutenbauer und damit ist man bei weitem besser bedient als mit den Stangenruten. Wobei ich mir persönlich keine Stella, sondern eine TwinPower PG/HG/XG zulegen würde. Die Fireblood mag eine gute Rute für Blinker und Wobbler sein, aber für Gummifische allenfalls.. naja.. Dann lieber eine Antares oder Speedmaster (wenns denn unbedingt Shimano sein soll).


----------



## Bassandy (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hey,
Geschmackssache Wenns nich umbedingt um die 500,- Kosten muss kann ich dir auch ne Skelleto/Ripple Pro/Speedmaster ans Herz legen!
Rollentechisch: Shinmano Technium, Stradic


----------



## Besorger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

habt ich auch ruten um doe 60euro fürs spinfischen auf wels?? rolle is kla die pennslammer 460 mit powerpro schnur


----------



## aic-tom (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Schau Dir mal die Ruten an, sollen der Hammer sein, hatte leider noch keine in der Hand!
Hab ich aber von mehreren Spetzln bestätigt bekommen:

http://www.xzoga.de/products-rods.html

Zur Rolle hol Dir ne Daiwa Infinity! Ich bin immer wieder platt, wie super die Rolle läuft! Hatte auch verschiedene Shimano-Rollen (Fireblood, Twinpower etc.) in der Hand, aber mich dann für die Daiwa entschieden!


----------



## Bassandy (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hey,
ja, die Infinity von Daiwa is echt Top!!!! Hat aber Freilauf, der mich fürs spinnfischen a bissl stört


----------



## Destrudo (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hi!

Hast Du btw mal mit Sbirolino gefischt? Da sind mal ganz andere Weiten drin und auch vorgeschaltete Blinker, Spinner oder Wobbler sind kein Problem. Vielleicht wäre das zunächst einen Versuch wert?


----------



## Shakespeare (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Nein, Sbirolino habe ich noch nicht probiert, ist aber bestimmt einen Versuch wert. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Besorger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

danke sehr


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Bassandy schrieb:


> Hey,
> ja, die Infinity von Daiwa is echt Top!!!! Hat aber Freilauf, der mich fürs spinnfischen a bissl stört



Wie meinen?

Wo hat eine Infinity einen Freilauf? Meine haben keinen... #c


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Willst Du eine Rute die auf dich zugeschnitten wurde, dan lass Dir eine aufbauen.


Liest man zwar immer wieder und ist auch eingut gemeinter Tip, jedoch meiner Meinung bei "Anfängern" fehl am Platz.
Wenn ich nicht weiß was es ich brauch bzw. was die Rute können muß und ich dann nicht mal die Möglichkeit verschiedene Ruten/Blanks zu fischen/testen (geht mir leider auch so das die "Handmade" bei mir dünn bzw. gesäht sind:c) kann das genauso ein Griff ins Klo sein
Auf Hochpreisige Stangenruten würd ich nicht einlassen sondern mal in der Kategorie bis 200€ im Laden umschauen, in die Hand nehmen, Rolle dranschrauben, testen und bei möglichkeit mal damit fischen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Liest man zwar immer wieder und ist auch eingut gemeinter Tip, jedoch meiner Meinung bei "Anfängern" fehl am Platz.



Bei Anfängern sind aber auch andere Ruten aus dem Preisbereich wenig sinnvoll, weil wie Du schon sagst gar nicht klar ist was gesucht wird. Nur weil eine Rute teuer ist kann die nicht alles, eher im Gegenteil das werden immer speziellere Ruten. Aber wenn man durchs probieren mit verschiedenen Stangenruten ein Anforderungsprofil erstellen kann, dann ist man mit einer handgebauten Rute oft gar nicht so teuer wie man denkt und hat halt genau das, was man sucht...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei Anfängern sind aber auch andere Ruten aus dem Preisbereich wenig sinnvoll, weil wie Du schon sagst gar nicht klar ist was gesucht wird. Nur weil eine Rute teuer ist kann die nicht alles, eher im Gegenteil das werden immer speziellere Ruten. Aber wenn man durchs probieren mit verschiedenen Stangenruten ein Anforderungsprofil erstellen kann, dann ist man mit einer handgebauten Rute oft gar nicht so teuer wie man denkt und hat halt genau das, was man sucht...



Ich glaube, so schnell geht das nicht mit dem Anforderungsprofil. Also ich würde da eigentlich auch eher raten, erstmal nicht zuviel auszugeben - sprich ne Rute bis 120€ und als Rolle höchstens die Rarenium. In dem Bereich 100-150€ findet man ne Menge, was nen Einsteiger (und auch viele erfahrenere Leute) mehr als zufriedenstellt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Mit ausprobieren meinte ich 1 oder 2 Jahre fischen und nicht mal im Laden in die Hand nehmen... Schnell mal eben kann man Erfahrung nicht sammeln.

Handgebaute Ruten können einem Angler der weiss was er will wirklich helfen, für Anfänger macht das wenig bis garkeinen Sinn. Bei den Preisvorstellungen hier bin ich aber schon davon ausgegangen das der TE Erfahrung hat und ziemlich genau weiss, wie er die Rute einsetzen möchte.


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei Anfängern sind aber auch andere Ruten aus dem Preisbereich wenig sinnvoll, weil wie Du schon sagst gar nicht klar ist was gesucht wird. Nur weil eine Rute teuer ist kann die nicht alles, eher im Gegenteil das werden immer speziellere Ruten. Aber wenn man durchs probieren mit verschiedenen Stangenruten ein Anforderungsprofil erstellen kann, dann ist man mit einer handgebauten Rute oft gar nicht so teuer wie man denkt und hat halt genau das, was man sucht...


Deswegen meinte ich ja bis 200€ Schmerzgrenze, wenn´s günstiger wird und der TE damit klar kommt umso besser
Ja wenn man weiß was will ist das natürlich das beste vom besten, ansonsten kannst aber genauso auf die Schnauze fallen.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mit ausprobieren meinte ich 1 oder 2 Jahre fischen und nicht mal im Laden in die Hand nehmen... Schnell mal eben kann man Erfahrung nicht sammeln.
> 
> Handgebaute Ruten können einem Angler der weiss was er will wirklich helfen, für Anfänger macht das wenig bis garkeinen Sinn. Bei den Preisvorstellungen hier bin ich aber schon davon ausgegangen das der TE Erfahrung hat und ziemlich genau weiss, wie er die Rute einsetzen möchte.


Klar das reine in die Hand nehmen ersetzt das fischen nicht, jedoch gibt es schonmal einen Geschmack wie die Rute denn liegt und 80gr Wg sind nicht gleich 80gr Wg.
Die Chance mal mit einer Rute von der Stange zu fischen ist doch höher als mit ner Handmade, leider:c und allein ein einmaliges Fischen kann einem auch schon bei ner Entscheidung helfen

Aber nicht das jetzt der Verdacht aufkommt ich "verteufle" Handmades, würd ja selber gern eine haben aber habe einfach keine Vergleiche und da ist mir dann das Risiko zu hoch das es doch nicht das ist was ich will:c


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Bassandy schrieb:


> Hey,
> ja, die Infinity von Daiwa is echt Top!!!! Hat aber Freilauf, der mich fürs spinnfischen a bissl stört



Meinst Du nicht das die Infinity XBR eher was zum Ansitzangeln ist? Ist übrigens die einzige mir bekannte Rolle die DAIWA mit einem WS ausgestattet hat. Hier ist die Daiwa Infinity Q gemeint, ist eindeutig eine Spinnrolle, habe selbst welche 



Was soll bitte eine 4er Shimi oder 3er Daiwa Rolle an einer 2 m Flitsche? Macht wenig Sinn  

Das mit dem Sbiro vorschalten ist mM nach eher konterproduktiv, beeinträchtigt für mich zu sehr den Lauf und IMHO sind die Dinger nur als Weitwurfstinkpastenbeförderungsmittel am Puff geeignet.


----------



## Uli69 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hi,
das eine 4000er bzw. 3000er Rolle uU. Sinn macht, kann sich (dir) wegen des Aspektes der Wurfweite erschließen!?
Wenn nicht, ist das auch ok., schaut einfach mal anderen Jungs über die Schulter und beobachtet den Schnurablauf bei den verschieden Spulendurchmessern, toll zu sehen ist das auch bei Fluo (Kringel). Unter berücksichtigung meiner Empfehlung, eine Rolle mit ca. 280Gramm Gewicht zu nutzen sehe ich im Vergleich, die genannte Rollenröße als Vorteil. 
Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## KHof (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hallo!

Uli, bei einer Rolle mit großem Spulendurchmesser wie eine 3000 er Daiwa brauchst du einen recht großen Führungsring um den Vorteil des leichteren Ablaufs der Schnur zu nutzen.
Die meisten kurzen Spinnruten fangen max. mit einem 25 iger an. Dann wirst du keinen Unterschied auf Grund der Spulengröße zwischen einer Daiwa 2500 und 3000 mehr feststellen.

Klaus


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Für 800€ bekommt man eine 4000er Stella und eine selbstgebaute Rute vom Rutenbauer und damit ist man bei weitem besser bedient als mit den Stangenruten.


 #6



> Die Fireblood mag eine gute Rute für Blinker und Wobbler sein, aber für Gummifische allenfalls.. naja.. Dann lieber eine Antares oder Speedmaster (wenns denn unbedingt Shimano sein soll).



Wie meinen? Die wesentlich weichere und Aktionsmoderatere SM soll besser zum Gufieren sein als die wesentlich giftigere Fireblood? |kopfkrat


----------



## chris_09 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall die Shimano Aspire 2500 FA empfehlen, wenn's etwas hochwertiges sein soll.
Gibt noch einige im Abverkauf für ca. 220 €.
Würde die auf jeden Fall der Rarenium vorziehen.

Benutze die selbst seit einigen Wochen an meiner Abu Fantasista Yabai und bin super zufrieden.

Rutentechnisch würde ich dir die Abu Fantasistas nahe legen, bessere Spinnruten (von der Stange) hab ich noch nicht gefischt.
Extrem schnell, steif und trotzdem super feinfühlig und sehr leicht.

Wenn auch zur Not eine 2,40er Rute passen würde, guck dir die Abu Rocksweeper mit 40g WG an, ansonsten in 2,10 mit 25g WG.
Bei Tackle-Import für etwas über 200 € zu bekommen.

Damit wärst du auch in deinem Budget und hättest ne richtig schöne Kombo...


----------



## WUTZ82 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hallo.


Ich fische eine Rute von R&W Rutenbau und eine 4000 StellaFB


wenn du was hochwertiges möchtest solltest du dir sowas zulegen der Preis für Rute Rolle und Sehne kommt in die Nähe von 1000 Euro.
Allerdings fischt es sich wirklich unvergleichlich zu anderen Angeln ich habe damit schon Welse und große Zander gefangen es ist keine Ermüdung am Material zu erkennen 


Eine Shimano Aspire 2500 FA würde ich nicht empfelen oder willst du nur Barsche fangen eine 4000der sollte man schon nehmen und eine Rute die 2,70-3,00m lang ist auch 

meld dich mal was du gekauft hast


----------



## Shakespeare (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Rückmeldung, für was ich mich entschieden habe, kommt, kann aber dauern, da ich erst ab ca. 21.06. die Möglichkeit habe, gute Fachgeschäfte in meiner Umgebung anzufahren.
Die Argumente, dass ein relativer Anfänger nicht mit sehr spezialisiertem Material fischen sollte, leuchten mir ein, andererseits gilt natürlich auch der Satz, den ich aus der Musik kenne: Anfänger sollten möglichst das beste Instrument spielen, das sie sich leisten können.... . Ist auch was dran, denn Technik wächst auch mit den Möglichkeiten, die man vom Materila her hat.
Was sind denn eurer Meinung nach die Wurfweiten, die man mit einer guten 2.10 Rute plus Rolle mit einem 15g Spinner oder Blinker erzielen kann? Natürlich ist Werfen nicht das einzige, aber letztendlich geht es mir schon (auch) darum. Ich war heute Vormittag für zwei Stunden am Wasser und schätze, dass ich mit meiner momentanen Ausrüstung (Hardy Fibalite Spin 210, ABU Garcia Cardinal C5 mit geflochtener Schnur, 15g Spinner) ca. 30m werfe.
Meine andere Rute zum Forellenangeln mit Pose ist auch eine Hardy Fibalite, allerdings noch etwas kürzer, mit ABU Garcia Cardinal C3. Die ist natürlich sehr feinfühlig, aber auch für kleinste Lücken in der Vegetation geeignet. Im Moment fische ich die noch mit monofiler Schnur, bin aber den trotz Einsatz von Wirbeln etc. immer wieder anfallenden Drall mit den bekannten Problemen leid und werde wohl auch hier, wenn's angezeigt ist, zur geflochtenen Variante wechseln.d
Ich habe auch eine DAM Seatrout Graphit mit 3m Länge, die ist aber definitiv weges des Bewuchses zu lang und auch wegen des Wurfgewichts eher was für kapitalere Objekte.

Gruß an alle "Thread-Fütterer",

Shakespeare


----------



## chris_09 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Na ja an einer leichten 2,10m Spinnrute, so wie vom TE gesucht, sehe ich selten Leute, die ne 4000er Rolle damit fischen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

einen 15 g Blinker an einer 2,1 m Rute bekommst Du auf etwa 30-35 Meter einen Spinner in der selben Gewichtsklasse auf 25-30 m

Welche Läden willst Du ansteuern? Ich kenne atm nur einen Laden der die Fireblood Rutenserie auch tatsächlich da hat.


----------



## JerkerHH (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> Ich fische eine Rute von R&W Rutenbau und eine 4000 StellaFB
> ...


 

Konntest Du deinen Zander nicht noch mehr zoomen ?


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Gut das ich ihn überhaupt nicht gezoomt habe 
er war einfach so groß aber da du nie so einen Fisch fangen wirst kannst du dir darüber kein Urteil erlauben 
ich nehme es dir nicht für krum das du neidisch bist ist verständlich 

Unteranderem habe ich ab dem 1.6.10 
32 Zander gefangen also mach mal nicht so einen lauten mit deinen lächerlichen 7 Glasaugen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Die wesentlich weichere und Aktionsmoderatere SM soll besser zum Gufieren sein als die wesentlich giftigere Fireblood? |kopfkrat


Mein Fehler. Ich bin von 270XH ausgegangen und wie es sich bei 210M/ML/MH verhält kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. 
Wow 32 Zander. 31 zu viel...|supergri

Einfach nur lächerlich hier son Streß zu schieben.
Jeder fängt seine Fische, sonst würde er nicht angeln gehn, sondern spazieren.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> er war einfach so groß aber da du nie so einen Fisch fangen wirst kannst du dir darüber kein Urteil erlauben
> ich nehme es dir nicht für krum das du neidisch bist ist verständlich


Komm mal wieder runter hier!



> Unteranderem habe ich ab dem 1.6.10
> 32 Zander gefangen also mach mal nicht so einen lauten mit deinen lächerlichen 7 Glasaugen


Schön. Und ich hab dieses Jahr 13 Waller, 9 Zander und 4 Hechte, und jetzt? Nimm Dir 'n Keks.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Wenn der Fisch wirklich so groß gewesen wäre, bräuchte er hier nicht so n Streß zu machen.


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter hier!
> 
> 
> Schön. Und ich hab dieses Jahr 13 Waller, 9 Zander und 4 Hechte, und jetzt? Nimm Dir 'n Keks.





Bei uns ist der waller noch geschont darum habe ich noch keinen 
versucht erstmal auf selbiges Niveau zu kommen dann reden wir weiter 

ich weiß nicht wenn mir ein ein Zollstock 104cm anzeigt was ich da kleiner oder größer machen muss also fangt einen vernünftigen Fisch und dann könnt ihr euch auslassen aber so ist das nur lächerlich schönen Tag noch 

und viel Glück wenn ihr euch beim angeln versucht 


@FloFcBFan

@christian36


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Passt schon. Gute Besserung und willkommen auf Ignore.


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Sry für Offtopic: Aber wie kann man einen 104cm Zander hochheben ohne eine Hand zu sehen?! Und man sieht hinten nen Knick, aber keine Hand?!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



christian36 schrieb:


> Passt schon. Gute Besserung und willkommen auf Ignore.



#6 Komische Typen tummeln sich hier...|rolleyes


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Also mich interessiert ja noch was Wutz 82 letztes Jahr alles gefangen hat...|kopfkrat


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1327


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



flasha schrieb:


> Sry für Offtopic: Aber wie kann man einen 104cm Zander hochheben ohne eine Hand zu sehen?! Und man sieht hinten nen Knick, aber keine Hand?!





Indem man in den Kiemendeckel fässt|bigeyes
und wenn du mal guckst siehst du meine Hand an dem Bauch 


Vielleicht habe ich etwas übertrieben mit meinen Äußerrungen|licht


----------



## flasha (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Indem man in den Kiemendeckel fässt|bigeyes
> und wenn du mal guckst siehst du meine Hand an dem Bauch
> 
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich etwas übertrieben mit meinen Äußerrungen|licht



War ja nur eine Frage. Ich meinte Bild 3.


----------



## WUTZ82 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

War ja auch nur ne Antwort


----------



## Larsen R. (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Hallo Gleichgesinnte ,
ich bin der Meinung , dass es in Japan nicht nur eine Fa. gibt die Angelgeräte herstellt.
Für hier schon einmal angesprochene 800€ bekommt man auch bei der Fa. DAIWA exellentes Material zur Verfügung gestellt.Dieses wird auch dort noch hergestellt !! Das ist bei anderen schon gar nicht mehr gang und gebe .
z.Bsp.: DAIWA Infinity Q 3000 XP u. Daiwa Specialist 40-80g.
Ich habe mit dieser Ausrüstung bei meinen Touren an der guten alten Elbe nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Meine Meinung ist , dass eine Rolle -ich spreche da aus Erfahrung - ein sehr gutes Getriebe haben muss/sollte.


----------



## Larsen R. (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1327


 
das glaubt dir hier kein Mensch der Augen im Kopf hat, dass du in einem Jahr so gealtert sein sollst !!!
Lies dir die Frage nochmal durch!  

und was ich noch zu sagen hätte:

die Vermessungsmethode , mit kreuzverlegtem Bandmass , ist äußerst vakant. Wo ist eigentlich der Anfang #t? 
Fazit:  ;+;+;+ .


----------



## zandermouse (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Gut das ich ihn überhaupt nicht gezoomt habe
> er war einfach so groß aber da du nie so einen Fisch fangen wirst kannst du dir darüber kein Urteil erlauben
> ich nehme es dir nicht für krum das du neidisch bist ist verständlich
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube schon, dass dieser Fisch mindestens einen Meter hatte und dazu Petri !

Aber Du schreibst in dem "Rund um Magdeburg-Thread" folgendes:



> Doch dann fing die Schnur an sich langsam an der Oberfläche zu bewegen und wurde dann auch allmählich schneller und es wurde ein hammerharter Drill draus der sich gut eine halbe Stunde hinzog.


 
Also mein größter Zander bisher war 93 cm lang. Den hatte ich aber nach 2 Minuten. Also irgend etwas machst Du falsch.

Der hier hatte 40 kg und den hatte ich in etwa 20 Minuten:






Also zu Übertreibungen scheinst Du irgend wie zu neigen. 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*

Habt Ihr nicht Euern Rund-um-Magdeburg-Stänkerthread und könnt da klären, wer der beste Zanderfänger auf dem Globus ist? |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## TRANSformator (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nicht Euern Rund-um-Magdeburg-Stänkerthread und könnt da klären, wer der beste Zanderfänger auf dem Globus ist? |rolleyes|supergri



Nein nein, auf keinen Fall. Ich jetzt und hier wissen, wer den Dicksten und Längsten hat.

Jetzt habe ich hier ja schon alles gelesen, von U100 Kombis mit Shimano Catana bis zu 1000 € Kombis.
Da es sich hier um einen Anfänger handelt, würde ich nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben. Rutenrechnisch würde ich mich maximal im Bereich einer Speedmaster umschauen, die leider nur noch schwer zu bekommenden Shimano Diaflash EX (nicht die neuen)  würde ich vorziehen. Die wäre im Abverkauf genau das Richtige gewesen. Wird man aber nur noch mit viel Glück finden. Andere Hersteller bieten in der Preisregion aber auch schöne Stöcke.
Bei den Rollen ähnlich. Auch da würde ich je nach Markenvorliebe erstmal nicht weit über 150 € gehen. Nach oben hin wäre die Rarenium evtl. noch eine Überlegung wert oder auch die Aspire im Abverkauf. Selbst das ist für einen Anfänger dann schon eine fast außergewöhnliche Kombi.

Es ging hier ja um die Wurfweite....klar liegen zwischen mangelhaftem udn gutem Gerät Welten. Wie sieht das aber jetzt z.B. bei einer Diaflash Ex und einer Rarenium im Vergleich zur hier angesprochenen 1000€-Kombi aus. Da sind die Wurfweitenunterschiede doch nur marginal und liegen im Bereich von wenigen Metern. Da spielt der Faktor Mensch wohl schon eher eine Rolle, ein guter Werfer kann mit der 300 € Kombi in der Regel weiter werfen als ein durchschnittlicher Werfer mit 1000€-Kombi. Gehen wir von ein und demselben Werfer aus, dann liegt der Unterschied bei wenigen Metern, die an einer Talsperre kaum messbar sein dürften. Wenn sich nun also ein Anfänger mit der 1000€-Kmobi ans Wasser stellt und neue Dimensionen an Wurfweite im Gegensatz zur 300€-Kombi erwartet, wird er zu 99% enttäuscht sein.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## zandermouse (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Brauche Tipp für hochwertige Kombi Spinnrute -Rolle*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nicht Euern Rund-um-Magdeburg-Stänkerthread und könnt da klären, wer der beste Zanderfänger auf dem Globus ist? |rolleyes|supergri


 
 Oh mann, der war gut. Ja, Gott sei dank haben wir unseren Stänkerthread ! Ich weiß auch nicht, warum die beiden Stänkerkollegen die Diskussion hier her verlagert haben. Vielleicht kann das ja ein Mod. verschieben.

Zurück zum Thema. Bei dem eingangs geschilderten Problem scheint mir nicht die Ruten-Rollen-Kombo das Problem zu sein. 

Versuche einmal diesen Blinker hier: http://www.spanyid.com.au/spanyid/sniper.htm

Den werfe ich mit jeder hier genannten Kombo 80 -100m weit. Und was der für riesige Zander fängt. Da können manche Angler nur von träumen.#h

Gruß

zandermouse


----------

